# 1944 Logan 200



## JohnCT (Mar 11, 2018)

Something happened to my thread.
I will repost pictures later


----------



## JohnCT (Mar 18, 2018)

And sometimes life gets in the way, pictures:


----------



## RandyM (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for following up John. Looks like a lot of fun is in your future.


----------



## PMartin (Mar 19, 2018)

That looks just like the one that I have except that I don't have the collet closer that you do. Nice lathe!


----------



## JohnCT (Mar 30, 2018)

The rubber bushings in the head need to be replaced, I changed to a smooth belt and there is very little vibration, is there any reason to not consider nylon or delrin to replace the rubber?


----------



## TomKro (Mar 31, 2018)

Plastic sounds like a real good idea.

If you're worried about it being too stiff, I don't think you'll have a problem.  
Others may have better feedback on the pros/cons, but the bushings for my drive box are solid steel, and I haven't noticed any problems.


----------

